# A funny story about my EIB



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2008)

My story for my EIB starts at my enlistment so bare with me. I attempted to join the USMC in 1999, I was told by my recruiter that a sealed juvenile history would not be on my background check. Therefore, I did not disclose a boo-boo. Well that did not work out too good, and I was denied enlistment due to moral issues. I then attempted to enlist into the Army, and was denied due to a code the USMC had put on my record for enlistment. (so I was told) Well I went back to my job as a plumber, and figured that to be the end of things. Well one of the plumbers that worked with the same company, was I the NG and was called up during 9/11. I did not know anything of the guard at the time, but figured what the hell I will see what they say. 

The NG recruiter was like a boy scout, he had me enlisted and in a uniform before I knew what happened. I was given the stripes for buddies (E3) b/c the recruiter like me, and reported to the HHC 1st SGT at the next drill. I showed up in the BDU’s I was issued and wearing the PFC rank, I was issued. I had never reported to a NCO be for so I figured, call him by his rank, and stand at attention.  I guess top was impressed by this, and placed me in the Scout plt. So here I am no military experience, no BCT/ AIT and assigned to the scout plt. 

Well the PSG was a good guy, he had just left the 82 Airborne 6 months earlier and was shaping the scout plt in to shape. Part of this was an EIB train up over the next 3 months. Well my orders to basic were not for another 6 months, so I just went with the program and kept my mouth shut. I am in the supply room getting all my TA50, and having a weapons card made. The PSG comes in and says “we are going to give equipment classes in 30 min” so I said roger that. Now I have all my gear and have two super troops from the 101st showing me how to put it together, so that the equipment will work the best in the field. After about a 1 hour class, the PSG come over and says we have a APFT tomorrow morning, and a weapons qualification the rest of the day. 

The next morning I show up in civilian shorts and a T-shirt. I go through the APFT just like every one else. I max on the push ups and run, and get an 80 percent on the sit ups. The PSG loves me at this point, while the rest of the scout plt have their issues and retest, I am getting a kick ass PMI from the PSG. After about an hour long, shoot expert speech from the PSG we all load up on a 5 ton to head to the range. Our PL who I had never met, comes out and says “ we are going to walk it” so “we can get ready for the 12 miler”. Now we all get off the truck, and grab our ruck’s. I have never rucked before, and here I am fixing to do a 6 mile ruck with 35 lbs. Well needless to say I got a taste of what sucked in the infantry real quick. Now, we are on the range, and we shoot the reduced qualification. I could not believe that we zeroed and qualified at 25 meters. Some big bad army this is… Well I shoot a 39 and get the expert I need. I am thinking to my self, “I have never been to basic” how can all this be so easy? We are now back to our plt room and cleaning our weapons, when the LT who just finished ranger school wants to give a map reading class. So we had a map reading class! This being the best land nav class I have received in the army yet…

Well the drills go on over the next 3 months, and I am going to lane training just like everyone else. I am learning from the people who are going to be running the lanes, so being a fool to military stuff. I spend more time training to learn then everyone else. Well test month comes up, and everyone is running the lanes and getting pissed. I first time go’ed all the way to call for fire, and then I get a NO-GO! I am shocked in away b/c I spent a lot of time trying to learn it and thought I had it down. Well I got a 30-minute break waiting on the rest to go through the lane. Now it’s time to retest, I watched everyone go through and saw who was getting no goes and why. I get up, test, and get my go! Over a Friday and Saturday we have been tested on all the lanes and Sunday morning is the 12 mile road march. I got the best advice from my PSG to just run one power poll, and then walk the other. I had been practicing this over the past 3 months around the subdivision I lived in.

The road march was the hardest damn thing I had done at that point in my life, I was crying cussing and wanting to quit at every water point. At the 6 mile turn around, I actually sat down and said fuck it. Well I see this old guy hit the turn around, top off a canteen and take off again. My thought is “how will I live this down, if this old guy passes and I quit half way through”. I get up off my ass, and get back at it. At this point I have a blister on my heal that is numb as it can get. My toes are numb and my arms are tingling. I pass the old guy, about the 7 mile mark. I am hurting and tired. I just want to quit! I stop for a few minutes thinking it will make the pain stop, as I am sitting on the side of the road a white GSA van pulls up. My PSG and LT are yelling at me, “PFC. XXXX if you don’t get up and pass this road march, you are out of the scout plt”!!! Up on my feet and away I go. 

Looking at my watch, I am at 2:15 and I am some where around the 10 mile mark (I think) I don’t think I am going to make it… I am frustrated and worried I am going to get a rash of shit from the LT/ PSG.  I kick it up and start jogging. My legs feel like they are going to exploded and my feet feel like every bit of skin is torn off. I see a soldier sitting on the side of the road, with a radio. He yells out, keep going you are almost there. I come around a turn, that was in the beginning of the road march. I can see the white GSA van, I can see two soldiers dumping off their rucks, and I see a soldier running towards me. It’s my PSG! Come on XXXX he says gut it out, push it hard and finish strong. I dig deep and try to speed up, but my legs just wont let me. I am moving at a fast jog, and my PSG is saying keep it up, don’t slow down. As I cross the finish line I hear the time keeper yell out 2:39! I made it. I walk up to the other two soldiers and ruck sack flop next to them.


I was awarded my EIB the following drill, but I was informed that I was not allowed to wear it. Due to the fact I was not 11B MOS-Q. I was then removed from the scout plt, and placed in the S6 to learn basic D&C, and what to expect in BCT/ AIT. The scout plt LT & PSG told me once I get back from basic, I would be back in their plt.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Story, Well Done!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Feb 4, 2008)

Great read!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2008)

Great read, dude.


----------

